# 595 vs 695



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been looking around for a new Look and found a NOS 595 in my size. However I have also contemplated the 695. The bike shop that has the 595 has it only as a frameset that is not built. The 695 is not my size. So does any one have time on both that could give an overview and pros/cons of both?


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a thought. By chance do you need a Med and would you be interested in my mint condition 595 Ultra w 7900 Dura Ace?
The bike is so smooth and I'm sure the 695 is as well. I say fit, fit, fit. Be sure you're please with the dimensions. 
Both great machines. The 695 is forward thinking as the 595 is more traditional. If money were no object, get the 695...as long as you are nailed on fit...and assuming that a bike with all the integrated componentry (Zed, stem) appeals to you. I can't thnk of a cooler bike than a 695. Good luck and let me know if you're interestd in my 595 Ultra.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I would also like to get some feedback from riders who have put good amount of time on both bikes. Might give me a better idea which frame will be better for me.


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

Never do I understand the meaning that "the bike pushes forward when u pedal" until you ride the LOOK 695. Riding is more efficient as compared to my previous bike, eg. scott cr1, trek etc.

I never regret buying this bike even I bought on impulse. Go for the LOOK 695.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

My first Look was KG361, then KG381, 585, 595 Ultra and now 695 SR. Difference between 381 and 585 was bigger than 595 and 695, but as Madonna said 695 is "THE BIKE". Super rigid, still as confortable as 595 was. 695 steering is super precise and the integration of crankset and stem is something what no one else has not. Overall I would rate that 695 is like 595 but much more rigid amd more "racier". On 595 I could feel some flex in headtube area, but on 695 I can't.

My 695 is equipped with Campagnolo Super record EPS group and I can honestly say this is my dreambike. https://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/images/medium/20120513_003.jpg


----------



## porkie (Jan 27, 2009)

Tumppi,

I'm thinking about getting the Record EPS but was curious on knowing how you mounted the battery on the BB? Is there a specific mount that curves to fit on the underside of the down tube?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

porkie said:


> Tumppi,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Record EPS but was curious on knowing how you mounted the battery on the BB? Is there a specific mount that curves to fit on the underside of the down tube?
> 
> ...


I use rivet nuts and non-standard EPS Battery-unit holder:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/post-look-pics-here-326-post3915467.html
Weight Weenies • View topic - LOOK 695 SR with SR EPS, new pics on page 3

You can also use Look Di2 adaption kit to fit batterybox under bb.









Regards
Tumppi


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I might have found a nice lightly used 585.


----------

